# I need help actually building my computer.



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

But first. I need to ******* rant. Feel free to skip the entire QUOTED rant if you wish.



> Because today, I finally got my motherboard, the final piece to the computer-to-be-built. And so I started building, as soon as I got back home from school. And I found out what a ***** Sentey is with their computer cases, by not putting in a manual for explaining ANYTHING. But I still made it through that hassle.
> 
> And I put in my Mobo, and my cpu and fan, and I put in my RAM, and I thought I would give it a quick test to fix any first-problems I have on the mobo. You know what ******* happened? I heard a Boom sound, and then there was smoke coming out of my Power supply. And I'm ******* pissed right now because of it. Because I was on a budget, and now I don't have anymore ******* money anymore. Guess what? Unless my warranty gets me a new PSU, I won't have a computer.


So yeah, I need help, badly. Assuming I have a new PSU by the time anyone responds. The near-last post of mine in the link below should have the build that I'm working on, if anyone wants to see.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...esktop-no-idea-what-im-doing-help-575005.html


----------



## Frisky (Nov 26, 2010)

Install everything on the motherboard outside of the case first. How many watts is your PSU and what kind of components are you putting on it?

Sounds like a defective PSU.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Case: Sentey GS-6500
Mobo: Asus P7P55D-E Pro
CPU: Intel Core i7-870 Lynnfield 2.93 GHz
RAM: Mushkin Enhanced Blackline 4 GB (2 x 2 GB)
PSU: XFX Black ED. 750W

That's all that I had installed on the computer, when the PSU assploded.



The other stuff that I was going to put on my was....

GPU: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950
HD: Western Digital Caviar Black 1 TB
DVD: LG GH24NS50R
Monitor: Acer S231HL 23"
Keyboard: Logitech G110
Speakers: Logitech LS21 Stereo Speaker System
OS: W7 Home Prem 64-bit


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Also, I've been reading the internets for more about this problem that I'm having, with some unsettling results.

Is it possible for my RAM, mobo and CPU to have been taken out because of what happened to my GPU?

;-; I don't even have the money for RMAs, if true.


----------



## DaChozenOnez (Mar 28, 2010)

It COULD have taken out 1 or 2 components if it was really that bad,otherwise id say 25-75 chance of it happening


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

When you get the replacement PSU from the RMA make sure to bench test the system first - http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-your-system-171424.html

If it works fine, then hopefully the PSU did not damage anything bar itself.

If it doesn't work, then at least we know the damage is limited to RAM/CPU/Motherboard.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

okay.

contacting XFX.
with no results. yet.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Don't hve the PSU yet, but I'm a little confused at that Benchmark build thread, reventon. (almost typed out renekton, cookies for people that get that >.>)

Should I be testing the system every time I add a new part to it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A bench test should be done before assembling a new build and, as in your case, when a PSU has failed to determine if any other hardware was damaged. It is not necessary when adding/upgrading components.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Okay, I got my replacement PSU today and I'm just making sure on this again, because i don't want another accident causing something to blow up in smokes.

I'm putting everything together to the bare minimums + monitor and turning it on to make sure it works, then I'm adding all the parts one by one correctly, and then I'm putting it in the case.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Its better to do a bench test before putting the pc together so you know everything works and so you don't have to take things apart if a componet doesn't work.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

yeah, i meant that. Building everything outside of the chassis, and making sure everything works before putting it in.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

oh gawd.
I'm confused now.

I'm installing my video card right now, but it has 2 2x3 slots.
I know the PSU has 2 2x3/4 cables coming right out of it for PCI-E, but am I supposed to use both of them???


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Yes, definitely.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

btw, should something blow up again, and you live in say.... orange county, look for article about a massacre in some suburb, because it may just be me.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

okay, I've done everything in the bare necessities, plugged in my monitor and my PSU, turned the PSU on, pressed the on button on the chassis, and nothing is happening.

Please don't tell me that that-which-I-really-can't-afford has happened.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

did you plug in the cpu pwr plug?


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Amd_Man said:


> did you plug in the cpu pwr plug?


the cpu fan connection??? yeah i did.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Ok. 

If possible - take pictures, video of how you have it set up right now. As many pictures as you can from different angles, so we can be sure that you have it all connected right.

You can also try this PSU test to make sure that the replacement PSU is working - How To: Jump Start A Power Supply (PSU) / Test A Power Supply And Components - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net


----------



## Proxyman (May 30, 2011)

Amd_Man said:


> did you plug in the cpu pwr plug?


That's the 4-pin plug that has a socket directly on the motherboard, near the CPU. This is in addition to the big 20/24 pin plug.

Make certain you plugged in your "logic" wires correctly, particularly the power on/off wires.

Disconnect any unnecessary hardware.

Any lights? Especially on the power supply? Is there electricity on the power cord?


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Oh that. I use a quad core, so it's a 2x4 and yes it is connected.

I will recheck the logic wires.
I have only everything that benchmark thread has asked for to that point that I am on.
And... not even the power supply is spinning, but I know the plug has power, because I've plugged in the monitor in both, and I see the green light on the cord.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

SURVIVALsp1 said:


> the cpu fan connection??? yeah i did.


Not the heatsink fan pwr plug, the motherboards 4pin +12v cpu pwr plug.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

my logic wires are in the same way i left them... on a thing that I bought so i can arrange them on there, and then connect them to the motherboard. Hell, I haven't touched the thing since the first time I tried assembling.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Oh, I JUST saw reventon's post.
Will get pictures.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

I'll get the pictures in a second.

But it won't matter.
I did what your link to overclocked had me do, connect the green wire with any black wire using a paper clip with the PSU on? Nothing.
******* Newegg. I haven't seen service this bad since when I tried ordering my motherboard.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

Links to pictures:
It's night right now, and my flash makes everything look like crap, and it's fuzzy if I don't use flash. I'll try again tomorrow, but these are the pictures I'll put up for now. Note: I had my mouse and my monitor disconnected from my setup at this moment, because i was moving my stuff to another plug to see if that would work.

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1060.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1059.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1058.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1057.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1056.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1055.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1054.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1053.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1052.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1051.jpg

http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c398/SURVIVALsp13/IMG_1050.jpg


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

SURVIVALsp1 said:


> I did what your link to overclocked had me do, connect the green wire with any black wire using a paper clip with the PSU on? Nothing.


Retest; make 100% sure the power switch is on at the back of the PSU and at the wall.

Also try a different power cord, the one from your monitor should work.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

reventon said:


> Retest; make 100% sure the power switch is on at the back of the PSU and at the wall.
> 
> Also try a different power cord, the one from your monitor should work.


Nope, the wire for the monitor is COMPLETELY different from the PSU.
And I retried the PSU. With every single black port. With almost every safe reachable plug port in my house.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Assuming the power cord is ok, that failure to turn on means the PSU is broken.

I don't suppose you took note of the Serial # on your first PSU before you RMAed it? I have been returned the same (broken) unit before (not from Newegg, they don't ship here).


----------



## Frisky (Nov 26, 2010)

IIRC, the 2-pin power connector has a positive/negative side. Try flipping it around on your white q-connector. That's what they're called... right?


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

It's a switch, polarity doesn't matter. You can sucessfully power up motherboards by shorting the pins manually. Polarity does matter for the LEDs however.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

reventon said:


> It's a switch, polarity doesn't matter. You can sucessfully power up motherboards by shorting the pins manually. Polarity does matter for the LEDs however.


Not going to risk it. Not at that tech level yet, and won't be for a while.




Frisky said:


> IIRC, the 2-pin power connector has a positive/negative side. Try flipping it around on your white q-connector. That's what they're called... right?


I have no idea what you just said right there.

As for anything connected on the motherboard, it's all connect the way it should be, like the outlines of the separate plugs have shown themselves to be.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

At this point, I think I'd rather just get a refund for the thing. I'm just tired of this particular power supply not working.

I have a friend that's built a lot of computer, and he recommended me Antec. And I think I'm going to try it out.


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

SURVIVALsp1 said:


> At this point, I think I'd rather just get a refund for the thing. I'm just tired of this particular power supply not working.
> 
> I have a friend that's built a lot of computer, and he recommended me Antec. And I think I'm going to try it out.


Though, if anyone else has some other recommendations that are within the price range of my refund value, I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

SURVIVALsp1 said:


> Though, if anyone else has some other recommendations that are within the price range of my refund value, I'd really appreciate it.


Not sure what the refund value is, this one may be within range - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply


----------



## SURVIVALsp1 (May 28, 2009)

reventon said:


> Not sure what the refund value is, this one may be within range - Newegg.com - CORSAIR Enthusiast Series TX750 V2 750W ATX12V v2.31/ EPS12V v2.92 80 PLUS BRONZE Certified Active PFC High Performance Power Supply



I am getting back about $130, so that is totally within range, assuming it stays at that price until I get the money back from Newegg by then.

Thank you.


----------

